# Very interesting article on true and sustained off grid survival



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

It is amazing how long they managed to live in their isolation, with almost zero modern day food and tools. Even something as simple as a pot! Very interesting read:

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/histo...ontact-Unaware-of-World-War-II-188843001.html


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Interesting for sure.
I don't know how much it says about people who are a bit more "normal" though. They certainly weren't living in a natural way for humans but at least they survived.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Siberia is such an extreme enviorment too. In my neck of the woods, nature is much more forgiving. Amazing people. This article illistrates a true life or death bug out situation after their BOL was comprimised. I hope I would be able to sustain myself for decades as this family did, albeit with a lower quality of life compared to what any of us are used to. It definetly opened my eyes as to what to have on hand in the event that I had to leave immediatly, and possibly some caches to sneak back to if possible.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

Saved for later reading. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

It is an extreme environment in terms of cold, yes, but that has never really been a problem for humans in the past.
It just hit somewhere around -45 with windchill here and it is not a big deal, I don't wear synthetic clothes so going outside for a few hours to do chores or hunt/check traps or what have you is nothing special. It is like a really hot day in summer though, you have to be careful and plan around it.
It sounds like the one boy was industrious and was becoming adapted to actually thrive in such an environment though, like people living such a life for generations would be. The motivations of the parents seem unclear. Carrying in a loom is great and patching clothes and making hemp is useful, however basic tanned hides or furs are easy to make and much more practical in the north.
Not having livestock eliminates a lot of the benefits humans have had for millenia.
No mention of dogs, which every northern or cold climate population relied on for hunting and sometimes draft work.
Many things they could have done differently to live more comfortably so I wonder how much of it was "we are not allowed that".


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I happen to believe in God, faith in a higher power can indeed give one strength and resolve.
That being said I don't think this particular case is really a religious thing, people have done similar for the sake of nationalism or the emperor or some such thing, more of an ideological fanaticism.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Just to illustrate my point
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-16681636


----------



## BrendaLee (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for posting!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

That is truly an amazing story! Thanks!


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

Quite an amazing story!


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow! Fascinating and amazing. It makes me wonder just how primitive I could live for so many years.


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

An update to the story

www.sayanring.com/glossary/the_old_believers_eng


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

that was a great read. Thanks


----------

